# [Quiz] Recognizing people



## clement (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi everyone

Here is 12 videos of a 3x3 solve with only the hands and the cube : http://perso.ens-lyon.fr/clement.gallet/quiz_mains/

Your job is to find who is who.
Sorry, this is a little french oriented.

Clément


----------



## Athefre (Mar 10, 2009)

03 is obvious in many ways (or at least I hope), I didn't watch any further than that because I haven't seen enough speedsolving videos to know many people.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2009)

3: Gilles Roux


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 10, 2009)

I only recognized #3 and #4. The rest I had absolutely no idea.

#4: Ron


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2009)

Agree with 4=Ron

6 = Edouard Chambon


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2009)

8: Jean Pons


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2009)

9 = Dan Knights


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2009)

12: Katsuyuki Konishi


----------



## Pedro (Mar 10, 2009)

7 could be Lars Vandenbergh


----------



## Pedro (Mar 10, 2009)

10 is maybe Thibaut Jacquinot and 11 Erik Akkersdijk (probably an old video)


----------



## jazzthief81 (Mar 10, 2009)

7 = me
11 = Erik

I think both those clips where from German Open.

Oh, you want the year? 2007?


----------



## Pedro (Mar 10, 2009)

haha, beat you by some seconds, Lars


----------



## clement (Mar 10, 2009)

jazzthief81 said:


> I think both those clips where from German Open.
> 
> Oh, you want the year? 2007?



Yep !
Sorry Lars, I didn't find a good video to show your style that I admire so much.

Only 01, 02 and 05 left.

05 is almost impossible to find, but nobody has his hands position. It's a french guy that was at the Euro06 without competing.


----------



## tim (Mar 10, 2009)

02 = Mátyás Kuti?


----------



## Pedro (Mar 10, 2009)

tim said:


> 02 = Mátyás Kuti?



indeed, looks like him

is 5 Thibaut's brother? I think I remember searching youtube for "jacquinot" and finding a video of his brother (maybe), and looks like that video...

EDIT:
just searched for it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ga0M6SOGEw
Jean-Baptiste


----------



## clement (Mar 10, 2009)

Really nice, congratulations.

01, last one. He will be angry if you can't recognize him


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 10, 2009)

clement said:


> Really nice, congratulations.
> 
> 01, last one. He will be angry if you can't recognize him


Is it you?


----------



## Erik (Mar 10, 2009)

My guesses:
1. Jimmy Coll
2. Matyas Kuti
3. Gilles Roux
4. Ron (knew it before the solve even started, it was at Dutch Nats 2005 and the time was 13 sec. Only watched 2 sec of it xD)
5. Jean Baptiste (apparently, I cheated for this one)
6. Edouard Chambon (no doubt)
7. Lars V for sure
8. Jean Pons 11.25 (only watched 2 sec again)
9. Dan Knights no doubt
10. Thibaut Jacquinot I think
11. Erik Akkersdijk (I think this was at German Open 200..7?)
12. Katsuyuki Konishi


----------



## clement (Mar 10, 2009)

All correct, Erik !



Erik said:


> 8. Jean Pons 11.25 (only watched 2 sec again)



Well, it was 12.25, done at a french meeting in 2005, but how could you know that video ???

For some videos (Ron, Dan), I was lazy finding some obscure videos of those guys, sorry. And for Katsu... well... you watch one video of his website and it's over.


----------



## Erik (Mar 10, 2009)

clement said:


> All correct, Erik !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



12.25? Oh my mistake then. I don't know, I have a lot of videos from the old days when I wanted inspiration. I've got more pics of dutch nats 2005 too for example. Even a vid of Guus and Marc Waterman and stuff. But ok, I cheated on Thibauts brother. Really cool quiz!


----------

